# Sore feet?



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

This sounds really strange, but I'm wondering if anyone has foot problems. My feet hurt (a lot) after lying down. It's only been since I was diagnosed.

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's probably less a foot issue and more of a sore joint issue, which is common with Hashi's. For some people, its hip and knee pain...others have sore shoulders, etc etc etc.


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah, good point. What's happening sounds like plantar fascitis. Although that's not joint, it's tissue.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, that's also very common with Hashi's.


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

Really.... interesting. Thank you!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Not saying this is the cause of your foot pain.

But my feet hurt after taking synthetic thyroid hormone.

It got so bad I would stop the med's and the pain would go away.

And it wasn't the only horrible side effect.

Obviously I was having a bad reaction that doctors ignored.

I now take desiccated thyroid and all the foot pain is gone.

Don't get me wrong , I still have symptoms and this med is not perfect.

But the foot pain was one of the oddities that went away with discontinuing levo.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Some neuropathy in my left foot. More likely to notice when my foot is up or when I am down!


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you for your responses. It's a strange side effect of Levothyroxine. I did a quick search online last night and got a LOT of hits on foot pain and Hashimoto's! I've heard desiccated thyroid works better for some people. It kind of creeps me out, the idea of taking pig hormones. I've also read that they can vary. Then there's the question of how the hormones are retrieved! 

WhatHappened: that's when my feet hurt...standing on them after lying down!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

My legs and feet would hurt all the time but much more after lying down.

Felt like someone beat them with baseball bats.

It would slowly subside and I would fall asleep and wake up with no pain.

I would get pins and needles upon waking only to have it all start over again and again.

I knew the synthetic was causing it but thought if I kept taking it it would eventually help.

Doctors said there was no other treatment.

When I ask about Desiccated I treated as if I was asking for an illegal drug.

It is no different than eating pork chops.................

If it's good enough for Hilary Clinton it's good enough for me.


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

CreepingDeath, oh how awful. I'm glad you were able to get some relief. I'm not able to see my endo until Sept 21 (!) so I'll have time to think and continue my research. I've been flirting with cutting out gluten to see if I think I'd actually be able to do it.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

My feet did this until I started taking magnesium. Since then they've stopped hurting, although I can tell if I miss a dose of the magnesium.

Rolling a tennis ball under the foot has helped me - press down where it hurts (warning, this can be very painful). I have very little idea why it works, but it got me through a couple of half marathons with plantar fasciitis, so might be worth a go.


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

Geez, magnesium? I hadn't heard that one. The tennis ball is apparently a plantar fasciitis exercise which is what this feels like. PF is tissue that runs down the bottom of the foot from heel to toes.

Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Low magnesium and low potassium can also cause those symptoms. You can try magnesium supplements (but avoid mag citrate, it can cause bowel issues) or drink a big glass of orange juice and see if that helps.


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

Whew. I've heard about so many supplements. And I can't get in to see my endo until Sept 21.  My partner thinks the dr. said symptoms are 60-90 days behind, so he thinks my symptoms will start to go away that long after my TSH was controlled. ???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSH does lag behind as much as six weeks so it's entirely possible. But, of course TSH kinda becomes meaningless - you really need to look at the frees.


----------



## MySharon (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi there,

Im new here and newly diagnosed, but I had foot pain on the bottoms of my feet for a few yrs, I was buying special shoes, foot massages, rolled it on a roller ball. I just couldnt stand for long periods, by evening I was in bed and when I stood up, ugh they hurt, and when I got up in the am. I started researching Uric Acid and gout symptoms, as I started to notice my foot, big toe would feel sensitive to touch of even a bed sheet.

My gf told me to get a Bromelain supplement(Its whats in Pineapples) and Tart Cherry Juice(natural kind with no sugar added) and seriously! Within days the pain was gone, if I even feel it flare up, I keep a bottle of Bromelain around. Now Im seeing this was a symptom of Hashi(I wasnt diagnosed then) but the Bromelain helped me, took away the pain and no more shoe inserts! And Im finding that in Hashi info, also I take Magensium too(that helped with my TMJ and my jaw aching and going out of socket) Magnesium took that issue away. Its amazing how we have all of these symptoms and I just wish drs were checking for our vitamin and mineral levels and treating things first with supplements or nutrients we may be lacking.


----------

